# Can my speakers stay or go?



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ok, I just got an Alpine CDA-7995 for my car, it's a really sweet head unit and it will be really cool. Unfortunately, voila, I just found out it's a dead head with no internal amp. Now I was looking to do my system in the near future with some infinity kappas and a nice 85x4 (@ 4ohm) amp to power them, just not now being that I'm very short on cash.

so, what are my options? I have a sweet head unit, paper cones and no power.

ok, now I'm going from first choice to last choice in order, so do I:

A) get a cheap $50 temporary amp (about 50x4watt), and run the wires from the amp to the stock speakers until I'm finally able to afford Kappas and a better amp? Is it possible to power the stock speakers with an external amp if I solder the leads to the speaker terminals? *(Tempory amp, Temporary speakers) *

B) obtain an extra $50-150 (not an easy task). Get myself the perminent 85x4 amp and use it to power the stock speakers until Kappas are affordable to me? Once again, not sure if I can run an external amp to my stock speaks. *(Perminent amp, Temporary speakers) *

C) obtain ~$250. Get a cheap temporary 50x4 amp and kappas all around until I finally get a better amp? *(Tempory amp, Perminent speakers) *

D) none, keep the new head unit aside, and drive in silence until I can afford the perminent amp AND perminent speakers.

anyway, since I have no use for them, how do I go about removing the old speaker wires? Cut one end and tug at the other end until it snakes its way through the wiring harness or perform surgery?


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

speakers first.. amp later..


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

holy200sx said:


> *speakers first.. amp later.. *


 I agree...

Hooking up an aftermarket amp to your stock speakers isn't a very good idea. The stock speakers will blow in no time. If you want to do it right the first time around and don't mind driving without music, then I'd go with choice D.

But if you're like me and can't drive without music, then go with choice C (temporary amp, permanent speakers)

BTW... excellent choice with the Alpine CDA-7995... I've got the Alpine CDA-7998 in my Civic and I love it.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, I don't really care about blowing my stockies, listen to them down low and if they blow, they blow, their days are numbered as it is.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

i agree speakers first and amp later...buying a temporary amp or speakers is just a waste of money. Go for the permanent ones.
and by the way, you better have a reliable security system coz someone might steal your system.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'll be taking the face out when I leave the car


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Exalta said:


> *i agree speakers first and amp later...buying a temporary amp or speakers is just a waste of money. Go for the permanent ones.
> and by the way, you better have a reliable security system coz someone might steal your system. *


the problem is he has to have an amp period. No amp = no music because the headunit doesn't have a built in one. I would say leave it stock, listen to your system how it is now, then when you get the money get your speakers and amp at the same time, then put them and the headunit all in. It will be kind of depressing staring at that headunit without being able to install it, but there's not much else you can do. Buying anything temporarily is a waste of money and you'll regret it in the long run


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> *the problem is he has to have an amp period. No amp = no music because the headunit doesn't have a built in one. I would say leave it stock, listen to your system how it is now, then when you get the money get your speakers and amp at the same time, then put them and the headunit all in. It will be kind of depressing staring at that headunit without being able to install it, but there's not much else you can do. Buying anything temporarily is a waste of money and you'll regret it in the long run *


well, here's the thing, I have a clarion in there that doesn't work anymore, no music as it is. I was saying, do I wait even longer w/o music, do I get a shitty amp to tide me over, and If I get any amp right now, which speakers should I use. I can prolly sum up another 200 so I can afford the Kappas and a shitty amp, or I can sum up another 150 and buy a GOOD amp to use with my shitty stock speakers (for now). I just can't afford BOTH a good amp AND good speakers just yet.

eliminate choice A, my recap:
B) Great amp, shitty (and temporary) speakers
C) Shitty (and temporary) amp, great speakers
D) Hum to my exhaust for the next 2 weeks to a month until I bought all the good stuff.


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

Maybe job now all the extras later


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

that's the problem, I couldn't find anyone to hire me durring the summer, and now that I'm back in school, I can't get one b/c I need to get good grades. Part time job + major in Mechanical engineering doesn't mix. I rely on scholarships, student loans (hopefully they will get my FAFSA soon), random checks from my grandparents/parents, and a consumer survey every once in a while.

I'm nice and broke


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *Part time job + major in Mechanical engineering doesn't mix.*


I'm in the same boat....I hear ya


----------

